# anyone try to make a DIY trophy rock?



## camohunter24736 (Oct 15, 2007)

I have the plans to make my own mineral mixture. 
-	Mineral lick:
1 part Di Calcium Phosphate
2 Parts Trace mineral salt
1 part Stock Salt
Dried molasses

Anyone ever try and make that into a trophy rock consistency?


----------



## scornedgrappler (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a similar recipe without the dried molasses. How do you intend on forming it into a rock? It would be so much easier to just have a rock to throw out instead of kicking a hole in the dirt and filling it with the mineral mix.


----------



## bigred04 (Aug 19, 2010)

I have used the above recipe and I also added molasses liquid on top of it and it worked awesome.


----------



## camohunter24736 (Oct 15, 2007)

I wonder if I mix it in a pot with the molasas and do it like a candy recipe getting the mixture to 200 degrees (or whatever temp I need to make hard candy) then letting it set up. I think I will try that and I'll post up about how it works.


----------



## scornedgrappler (Sep 19, 2012)

Please keep us posted. I will prolly have to buy special pans to cook em in. My wife hasn't let me use any of the good kitchen equipment since I started making stink bait.


----------



## camohunter24736 (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is my plan. I am going to get some high protein liquid feed molasses and measure out the proper parts of everything. I am going to start with the molasses and boil it to 350 degrees which is suposed to be the majic hard candy making temperature. I will remove it from the heat and while it is still maluble I am going to throw in my 1 part Di Calcium Phosphate, 2 Parts Trace mineral salt and 1 part Stock Salt and mix it in and let it set up. We will see what happens when I find time to get this going.


----------



## bigred04 (Aug 19, 2010)

I would pour the molasses in one of those foil pans while it was still hot and then mix in all other ingredients. It may be easier to get it out of one of those after it cools and hardens


----------



## fullfletched (Feb 6, 2012)

couldn't a guy dissolve everything in water, pour it into a form, and then let it dry/dehydrate it?


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Definitely keeping an eye on this post, keep us updated when you try the hard candy method, I am pretty intrigued by that


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

I'm gonna try this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camohunter24736 (Oct 15, 2007)

anyone give this a go yet. I have not had the time.


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Where is the best place to get the supplies needed for this? I will try it this weekend if I can find everything that I need. I've even got an old pot and a propane burner so the GF won't get pissed.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

ndbwhunter said:


> Where is the best place to get the supplies needed for this? I will try it this weekend if I can find everything that I need. I've even got an old pot and a propane burner so the GF won't get pissed.


Local feed store like a co-op


----------



## scornedgrappler (Sep 19, 2012)

^ Good Answer. Also the mom and pop feed stores will be able to help you out. One actually knew exactly what I was up and even though they weren't able to provide it they directed me to the places with the best prices. I tried local Tractor Supply and they looked at me like I was out of my mind. I will try to make this magical concoction once the wife goes outta town next weekend.


----------



## hunter1969 (Nov 10, 2012)

mark for later


----------



## camohunter24736 (Oct 15, 2007)

Still haven't had time to try making a rock yet. Anyone give it a go yet?


----------



## icedoutnikkas (Nov 6, 2010)

im also interested i have thought about this before but have never tried it


----------



## Cotner (Dec 18, 2010)

subscribed....this has my attention for sure. Good luck, can't wait to hear how it works out


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

I have an idea for you guys....
If you dampen sugar and then let it dry out it goes rock hard. I'd imagine doing the same with the listed ingredients would do pretty much the same thing. To assist the process mix it all, dampen the mix, and then put it in a heavy duty plastic sheet or bag and twist the bag to compress the mix. If you had a press that would work even better of course. One could also use pieces of large diameter PVC pipe as a mold and press it in a vice. hope the ideas help!


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

scornedgrappler said:


> Please keep us posted. I will prolly have to buy special pans to cook em in. My wife hasn't let me use any of the good kitchen equipment since I started making stink bait.


We'll need that recipe also and evidence of it working lol


----------



## scornedgrappler (Sep 19, 2012)

Sadly the recipe is a family secret. OK not really. All I do is let chicken livers sit out during the day, the puree them and some worms, add corn meal and flour till its a doughy consistency then make em into balls. They don't work the greatest but its a good way to reuse the livers after a day of fishing. I don't have any brag pics cause I only catch small cats at the local fishing hole.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

This might help: http://www.livestrong.com/article/470488-how-to-make-your-own-salt-block/


----------



## Hopkins (Jul 5, 2011)

Anybody give this a go yet?


Sent from the woods...


----------



## actsofthewolf (Mar 2, 2013)

I had a 5 gallon bucket full of loose red trace mineral with no cover in the shed, humidity got to it and now its a solid mass. why not just wet while in a form and let dry?


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

actsofthewolf said:


> I had a 5 gallon bucket full of loose red trace mineral with no cover in the shed, humidity got to it and now its a solid mass. why not just wet while in a form and let dry?


Have you tried wetting it again? I wonder if it would basically disintegrate, or would it slowly leach?


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

actsofthewolf said:


> I had a 5 gallon bucket full of loose red trace mineral with no cover in the shed, humidity got to it and now its a solid mass. why not just wet while in a form and let dry?


How about doing this and stacking another weighted bucket onto to add pressure? Compress it down by hand and fill the top bucket with sand or gravel or whatever else you may have to compress it down?? The added pressure may help keep it from just falling apart?


----------



## redbone311 (Sep 6, 2010)

Like this idea. Wish one of you with the recipe had tried it out.


----------



## actsofthewolf (Mar 2, 2013)

I put it out two weeks ago, its been rained on, and I tossed it a few feet to test out. It is still solid.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

What about mixing up all the minerals and adding them to some concrete? Pour this into a form and let it harden. They couldn't eat it, but it should leach out every time it rains.


----------



## emerson (Sep 20, 2009)

Good ideas, wondering which one would last longest ... Never used a ROCK how long do you get out of them ?


----------



## actsofthewolf (Mar 2, 2013)

been out about a month now, been rained on, kicked around by my and it is still like solid rock. deer have been hitting it so guess it will do.


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Has anyone found the best method to deploy these minerals? I'm picking up all of the supplies tonight, but I'm not sure if I should just mix it on the ground, or try to form it into a "rock". If the rock is the best way, how should it be formed?


----------



## DMP (Dec 22, 2003)

Trying to figure out the point of this exercise, WHY! when there are plenty of mineral block licks to be had at any Feed Store - foe example a 25# Sweetlix block formulated for deer is about $20.

also FYI Trophy Rock is not manufactured it is a natural mineral rich rock salt mined deep underground in Utah . Save yourself the trouble and your wife's pans Ha! Ha!


----------



## Tony3708 (Dec 15, 2012)

DMP said:


> Trying to figure out the point of this exercise, WHY! when there are plenty of mineral block licks to be had at any Feed Store - foe example a 25# Sweetlix block formulated for deer is about $20.
> 
> also FYI Trophy Rock is not manufactured it is a natural mineral rich rock salt mined deep underground in Utah . Save yourself the trouble and your wife's pans Ha! Ha!


Because some people like doing things themselves! It's not about saving money, it's for self gratification. If you wanna go buy yours, by all means go buy it!


----------



## gtbhuntin (Aug 14, 2006)

soooooo................... how did it work?


----------



## icedoutnikkas (Nov 6, 2010)

why bc you can make 100 pounds for less than 25.00 do you save hmm 75.00? and i had tried the mineral recipe next to store bought stuff and my mix works better and deer like it more s


DMP said:


> Trying to figure out the point of this exercise, WHY! when there are plenty of mineral block licks to be had at any Feed Store - foe example a 25# Sweetlix block formulated for deer is about $20.
> 
> also FYI Trophy Rock is not manufactured it is a natural mineral rich rock salt mined deep underground in Utah . Save yourself the trouble and your wife's pans Ha! Ha!


----------

